# High Standadr Double Nine



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a set of grips for a High Standard Double Nine. Does anyone Know where some can be found or will any other type fit?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Try www:gungrip.com

This is NC Ordnance, who make grips for many older handguns. Also for Cowboy Action Shooting, as well as many old pocket model autos where grips are almost non-existant.

Bob Wright


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Google is your friend

http://www.handgungrips.com/pistolgrips.cfm

http://cgi.ebay.com/High-Standard-D...058825QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL0806040947r24831


----------



## HGGF (Aug 23, 2012)

What style of grips are you looking for and they will have to be Double Nine grips


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

HGGF said:


> What style of grips are you looking for and they will have to be Double Nine grips


the thread was last active 4 years, 2 months and 22 days ago..... might have found the grips or given up hope by now.

welcome to the forum


----------

